# A Great New Addition To My Shop



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

What a GREAT NEW Toy you have to play with!

I think it will be your GO TO tool when making a cut now & then… over the TS…
... it's so easy to use… and safer…

I'm HAPPY for you!

You got the BIG one from Grizzly… I have the small 14" 555 and like it a lot!

Band saw boxes and resawing is fun too! A new world of fun!

Enjoy & be safe… Always keep your hands NOT in line to the blade… NO MATTER WHAT is my #1 Rule.
... you never know when your cut will spurt forward without notice and surprise you… Be ready 100% of the time!

Take care… & Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

Grizzly is my go to for machines for price and quality, if you should need customer service they were great for me. Questions and parts no problems at all and very quick to reply and deliver. Like Joe I got the 14" G0555LX with all the bells and whistles to go with it and yes, I too like it a lot I don't think you'll be disappointed Good Luck! Now go make some saw dust!!!


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

Joe, Thanks for the blade tip, it is tempting to have your hand in that position. Push-blocks are on the agenda for today (it's a heatwave today, almost 60!)

Bob, the research I did supports your satisfaction with Grizzly, that's why I purchased it sight unseen. I do have a grizzly brad nailer I bought back in 1998 and it still works great.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Dave:
I own the Grizzly G0513X2BF, it will be four years in July. Not a hiccup, save for a pretty routine tire change around the 30 months mark, since I run it so much.

I also have a Porter Cable 14" which has been nothing more than a PITA, so I was going to replace it with a high end 14" when it hit me, why not just get another Grizzly. I probably will get another G0513, and might even get a twin to my first one since I am totally hooked on the electric blade brake.

You have chosen well, and I also have a Grizzly 15" planer that is actually almost five years old now and is still a horse every time. 
Service is good, machinery is good value for the money, and you will do things with wood now you could only imagine before!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

I have replaced the rubber tires with the Urethane Tires… MUCH MUCH Better… If you see them On Sale before your Rubber ones start to crack, GET THEM…

Also, COOL Blocks work better than the Bearings that come with it…


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I know that the 10th Commandment says "You shall not covet your neighbor's house; you shall not covet your neighbor's wife, nor his male servant, nor his female servant, nor his ox, nor his donkey, *nor anything that is your neighbor's*."

Well, consider THAT one "broken" !

Congrats !


----------



## SirFatty (May 5, 2012)

Thanks all, I hope it lasts a very long time.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sweet, Congrats to you!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Those will be great additions to your shop.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## twotenths (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank you for sharing, and have fun with it.


----------

